# Loose/ big jackets for a bigger guy



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

call mtn hardware I have tons of stuff by them and most of it is a alpine fit, sucks for a bigger guy.


----------



## pear_b (Oct 8, 2011)

yeah ive emailed them, thought id get some opinions from you guys thanks


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

if you wouldnt be opposed to wearing a ski jacket saga outwear has some baggy ass jackets. they look decent to.


----------



## lovthebean (Aug 16, 2011)

Mountain Hardware will depend on the product family you are buying from. If it's tech shells and stuff it's going to be a slimmer fit. Which L1 Jacket did you return as they as well have three different fits, a regular, a slim and an in between. Personally for a guy your size I would probably look at Patagonia, something like the Powder Bowl Jacket would fit your dimensions well.


----------



## pear_b (Oct 8, 2011)

It was the L1 Berlin, its in the mail back to Dogfunk as we speak. But i took the liberty of ordering another one this time a nice Saga Anomie XL jacket, things look huge and hopefully fits hehe.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm 6'2" around 215 lbs, I bought a Nomis XL Tall off Whiskey Militia last season. The thing fits like a fucking tarp, I kind of wish I bought a smaller size. I think any Nomis XLT will fit you fine with lots of extra room to layer up


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm almost exactly your size (6'1" 240 lbs.). My current jacket is an old Helly Hansen (long forgotten model) size XXL that is definitely quite large on me. Lots of room all around, except for length since I do have a long torso. With the pit-vents wide open, it sometimes balloons up and looks hilarious :laugh:
I'm curious what others have as well so I can narrow my search when I look to update (although I didn't think I was big enough to have trouble finding stuff, you have me worried).


----------



## pear_b (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha, i have a muscular build coupled with a lot of fat. My main problem is I have huge quads/waist, havent measured my waist in a while but jean sizes i wear 42-44 depending on the fit which makes my last 2 jackets tighter at the bottom, ill let you guys know about the Saga jacket but it is a skiing company.


----------



## Albert Totti (Dec 19, 2018)

Sorry for digging the old thread, but I'm pretty big guy 6'4 275 lbs, I couldn't find matching jacket or hoodie until one of my friends in Europe recommended me IceSkull brand, they make baggy jackets in XXL size but I've talked to the owner and he said it's on the larger size so it's like a 3XL, tall & baggy, I bought this one


```
iceskull.com/product/iceskull-ezy-rider-snowboard-softshell-technical-hoodie-yellow-sky-blue/
```
and I love it, first time in my life I feel like it's the right size while snowboarding.

PS. I forget the password for my old account and the old email is long dead.


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

*686 smaller*



pear_b said:


> Hey guys, im hoping some of you have had some success with finding a jacket for a bigger build. Im 6'0 and 240ish lbs and just had to return an L1 XXL jacket for it being tad too tight in the waist. My previous jacket ive been wearing for past few years is a 686 Vestal XXL. A few jackets I am looking at now are:
> 
> Mountain Hardwear Lacerta Coat XXL Mountain Hardwear Lacerta Coat Men's
> 
> ...


686 sizing stuff smaller, FYI.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Ride makes XXL.........and long................waaaaaaaaay moe steezy....... then azthawk's kit............


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

One of the best fit guides i've ever seen

Vertika Fit Guide

You can see a photo of any combo of sizes actually being worn by a person of similar size and weight as you. This guy is 6' 165lbs with an XL jacket and XXL Pants. you can see him in pretty much any combination including "tall" sizes.. 

That being said, I've never owned anything by this company...I'm vertically challenged so fitment isn't as big of an issue with me. They do have some cool looking stuff tho.


----------

